# Axl Rose Declines Hall of Fame Induction



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he might be on to something here



> LOS ANGELES – Axl Rose, the mercurial front man for rockers Guns N’ Roses, has declined his induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame this week saying he does not feel wanted or respected at the ceremony.
> 
> “I won’t be attending The Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Induction 2012 Ceremony and I respectfully decline my induction as a member of Guns N’ Roses to the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame,” Rose wrote in the letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh my too bad Axl doesn't realize this won't put him back in the spotlight.... and here I thought the Van Halen brothers were bad...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Axl should of choose the career as front man for one of the greatest bands in history ,Instead he majored in being an Asshole


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So didn't Izzy turn them down first?

Axl might figure that he'll get more press this way.

New name, Axhole.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

when i first saw the news spot..i was'nt even suprised


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A dick refuses a questionable honour from a joke hall of fame. What is this, reality tv?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I heard even Slash said something to that effect when he noticed that great bands like Rush were not in there. RNRHOF is not relevant IMHO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good for Axhole!

I'm planning on doing the same.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Yes, I heard even Slash said something to that effect when he noticed that great bands like Rush were not in there. RNRHOF is not relevant IMHO.


I have a very very fuzzy memory that somewhere along the line the absence of RUSH was actually a premeditated snub for some reason or other. Gray memories are tougher some days but it seems to me there are "politics" involved with that venue.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Who knows maybe the RRHOF made Axl mad and told him he couldn't take his Guns N Roses tribute band up to be inducted instead of the real guys.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was going to come in here and comment that he's an Axhole, but not quite. Good one, guys!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

To: The Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame, Guns N’ Roses Fans and Whom It May Concern,
When the nominations for the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame were first announced I had mixed emotions but, in an effort to be positive, wanting to make the most of things for the fans and with their enthusiasm, I was honored, excited and hoped that somehow this would be a good thing. Of course I realized as things stood, if Guns N’ Roses were to be inducted it’d be somewhat of a complicated or awkward situation.
Since then we’ve listened to fans, talked with members of the board of the Hall Of Fame, communicated with and read various public comments and jabs from former members of Guns N’ Roses, had discussions with the president of the Hall Of Fame, read various press (some legit, some contrived) and read other artists’ comments weighing in publicly on Guns and the Hall with their thoughts.
Under the circumstances I feel we’ve been polite, courteous, and open to an amicable solution in our efforts to work something out. Taking into consideration the history of Guns N’ Roses, those who plan to attend along with those the Hall for reasons of their own, have chosen to include in “our” induction (that for the record are decisions I don’t agree with, support or feel the Hall has any right to make), and how (albeit no easy task) those involved with the Hall have handled things… no offense meant to anyone but the Hall Of Fame Induction Ceremony doesn’t appear to be somewhere I’m actually wanted or respected.
For the record, I would not begrudge anyone from Guns their accomplishments or recognition for such. Neither I or anyone in my camp has made any requests or demands of the Hall Of Fame. It’s their show not mine.
That said, I won’t be attending The Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Induction 2012 Ceremony and I respectfully decline my induction as a member of Guns N’ Roses to the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame.
I strongly request that I not be inducted in absentia and please know that no one is authorized nor may anyone be permitted to accept any induction for me or speak on my behalf. Neither former members, label representatives nor the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame should imply whether directly, indirectly or by omission that I am included in any purported induction of “Guns N’ Roses”.
This decision is personal. This letter is to help clarify things from my and my camp’s perspective. Neither is meant to offend, attack or condemn. Though unfortunately I’m sure there will be those who take offense (God knows how long I’ll have to contend with the fallout), I certainly don’t intend to disappoint anyone, especially the fans, with this decision. Since the announcement of the nomination we’ve actively sought out a solution to what, with all things considered, appears to be a no win, at least for me, “damned if I do, damned if I don’t” scenario all the way around.
In regard to a reunion of any kind of either the Appetite or Illusion lineups, I’ve publicly made myself more than clear. Nothing’s changed.
The only reason, at this point, under the circumstances, in my opinion whether under the guise of “for the fans” or whatever justification of the moment, for anyone to continue to ask, suggest or demand a reunion are misguided attempts to distract from our efforts with our current lineup of myself, Dizzy Reed, Tommy Stinson, Frank Ferrer, Richard Fortus, Chris Pitman, Ron “Bumblefoot” Thal and DJ Ashba.
Izzy came out with us a few times back in ’06 and I invited him to join us at our LA Forum show last year. Steven was at our show at the Hard Rock, later in ’06 in Las Vegas, where I invited him to our after-party and was rewarded with his subsequent interviews filled with reunion lies. Lesson learned. Duff joined us in 2010 and again in ’11 along with his band, Loaded, opening in Seattle and Vancouver. For me, with the exception of Izzy or Duff joining us on stage if they were so inclined somewhere in the future for a song or two, that’s enough.
There’s a seemingly endless amount of revisionism and fantasies out there for the sake of self-promotion and business opportunities masking the actual realities. Until every single one of those generating from or originating with the earlier lineups has been brought out in the light, there isn’t room to consider a conversation let alone a reunion.
Maybe if it were you it’d be different. Maybe you’d do it for this reason or that. Peace, whatever. I love our band now. We’re there for each other when the going get’s rough. We love our fans and work to give them every ounce of energy and heart we can.
So let sleeping dogs lie or lying dogs sleep or whatever. Time to move on. People get divorced. Life doesn’t owe you your own personal happy ending especially at another’s, or in this case several others’, expense.
But hey if ya gotta then maybe we can get the “no show, grandstanding, publicity stunt, disrespectful, he doesn’t care about the fans” crap out of the way as quickly as we can and let’s move on. No one’s taking the ball and going home. Don’t get it twisted. For more than a decade and a half we’ve endured the double standards, the greed of this industry and the ever present seemingly limitless supply of wannabes and unscrupulous, irresponsible media types. Not to imply anything in this particular circumstance, but from my perspective in regard to both the Hall and a reunion, the ball’s never been in our court.
In closing, regardless of this decision and as hard to believe or as ironic as it may seem, I’d like to sincerely thank the board for their nomination and their votes for Guns’ induction. More importantly I’d like to thank the fans for being there over the years, making any success we’ve had possible and for enjoying and supporting Guns N’ Roses music.
I wish the Hall a great show, congratulations to all the other artists being inducted and to our fans we look forward to seeing you on tour!!
Sincerely,
Axl Rose
P.S. RIP Armand, Long Live ABC III


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

The editor of Classis Rock Revisited responded to Mr. Rose with his own open letter. Here it is for your reading pleasure...
*
CLASSIC ROCK REVISITED EDITOR WRITES OPEN LETTER IN RESPONSE TO AXL ROSE’S OPEN LETTER*​*
An Open Letter to A Million Dollar Cry Baby and Former Rock Star and to Anyone Else Who Actually Gives a Shit

Axl Rose has lowered himself to a new low (not an easy thing to do given his history) by writing his open letter to the Hall of Fame saying he will not only not attend the ceremony but that he will not ALLOW them to induct him. He has made an amazingly arrogant statement that assumes that he has any control over who they induct. I believe it was an INVITATION to be a guest of HONOR. Shit, that is a word that this little man apparently knows nothing about. Yes, Axl, or maybe we should just call you by your birth name now, as being a rock star does not seem to be something you care about anymore. Instead of Axl we will call you William, or better yet, since you act like a two year old, I will call you Billy. Billy, you have made MILLIONS of dollars and people WORSHIP you. Instead of letting that go to your head like you DESERVE the adulation you receive, you should learn something called HUMILITY. Maybe even GRATITUDE. You say people get divorced and I agree with you. HOWEVER, my parents are divorced but they get along when needed for the sake of the greater good, their children. They suck up the uncomfortable feelings and they take care of business and then continue their separate lives. You don’t see it that way. You are divorced from your band mates but the greater good, in this case, are your fans and your songs. Shame on you for making it more important to make yourself Little Lord Billy crying in his sandbox because no one else will do only what he wants instead of sucking it up for ONE FUCKING DAY and sharing the SONGS you created with the OTHER GUYS and doing it for the betterment of the common good, which are your fans. You are a man who has been accused of treating friends and even girlfriends poorly, taking copious amounts of drugs, wasting MILLIONS of dollars on an album that the general consensus in the music buying public is that it SUCKS, held up concerts and caused RIOTS due to your arrogant behavior backstage, and/or onstage and still managed to be loved by millions of people. I have to hand that to you, Billy. People give you chance, after chance, after chance, and, again, instead of doing something GOOD with the opportunities, you choose to live inside your insulated world and make a mockery of your fame by acting like a boy king in a man’s world. Sure, you have loads of money, and have sex with millions of woman and have people who would chase you down the street just to get a photo of you and you have a GIANT place in the history of rock and roll, however, Axl errrr Billy, that does not make you a success or a man. What makes a person a success, or a man, is the way you handle the gifts you have been given and the success you have earned. Treating people like pawns and then explaining yourself in an overblown letter and expecting people to UNDERSTAND and ACCEPT this behavior because it is coming from you is unacceptable. You, sir, may be a rock god, but you have a lot to learn when it comes to being an actual human being. One part of me feels sorry for you. It must suck not to know who your real friends are. It must suck to have to hire a band of people who basically are rock’s version of The Emperor’s New Clothes. It must suck not to know if people love you because of you, or because of who you are, what you do and how they can benefit from being aligned with you. On the other hand, I loathe people like you. You have a fake name and a lame alibi. You think you deserve special treatment and are better than people and that we should go along with whatever you say just because it is you saying it. There is also a part of me that LOVES what you do because, lets face it, it makes good copy. You are a headline. With this latest letter and your selfish attitude towards the GNR fans and your own music, however, you have become a punch line; a joke. Here is some news Billy…other than the people closest to you, no one is agreeing with you. If you’re not on the Axl Payroll then people are rolling their eyes, laughing at your arrogance and shaking their head at what a pompous ass you have become. My challenge to you is to write another album that does not suck. Make music that anyone in 2012 will give a shit about and show us that you really are THAT good. Then, maybe, just maybe, we will let you get away with this crap once more. Until then, do us all a favor and shut the fuck up.

Jeb Wright, Editor
*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzz


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The letter from Axl was more legible than the one from the classic rock editor.


zzzzzzzzzz indeed.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

This is more publicity than he's got since Chinese Democracy finally came out........Wait what am I saying? This is more publicity than he got WHEN Chinese Democracy finally came out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm. Axl is Axl, and will most likely always be Axl, but methinks that Mr. Wright has taken this whole thing wayyyy too personally.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

keto said:


> The letter from Axl was more legible than the one from the classic rock editor.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz indeed.





bw66 said:


> Hmmmm. Axl is Axl, and will most likely always be Axl, but methinks that Mr. Wright has taken this whole thing wayyyy too personally.


Not that I take any word from Axl with an ounce validity but...Agreed!!


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Hmmmm. Axl is Axl, and will most likely always be Axl, but methinks that Mr. Wright has taken this whole thing wayyyy too personally.


I agree that that guy went a little off the wall in his response. 

On the other hand I cant understand why Axl can't just stand on a stage with the band members who he made his name with and accept the adoration of fans worldwide. You don't have to tour the old lineup. You don't have to breakup or disrespect your current band. You just have to show up stand there and acknowledge the fact that you and that other guy you don't get along with touched millions of lives with the music you created together. Then you can get on a plane and play with your new band and forget the whole thing even happened if it suits you. Its for the fans. Simple as that. Once again Axl has made it all about himself.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you read between the lines of what he is saying. It is becoming clear, to me at least, that he told someone there that Guns and Roses, the current Guns and Roses would show up there to collect the honor. In other words he is saying that the band is still active and the current members of the band should be accepting the award. He is saying , yeah, let the others have their due for those years but if you want Guns and Roses to put on a show or take the stage then here we are.

Obviously nobody is buying that


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Destropiate said:


> I agree that that guy went a little off the wall in his response.
> 
> On the other hand I cant understand why Axl can't just stand on a stage with the band members who he made his name with and accept the adoration of fans worldwide. You don't have to tour the old lineup. You don't have to breakup or disrespect your current band. You just have to show up stand there and acknowledge the fact that you and that other guy you don't get along with touched millions of lives with the music you created together. Then you can get on a plane and play with your new band and forget the whole thing even happened if it suits you. Its for the fans. Simple as that. Once again Axl has made it all about himself.


You're 100% right it's sad that Axl can't get over himself for the sake of the fans because if it wasn't for them he'd probably be just scraping by flipping burgers and fronting a band on weekends. I think his problem lies with Slash though and not so much the other way around.... I think he hates the fact that in order to be considered relevant as a band Axl's version of GNR needs to at least have Slash in there alongside of him whereas Slash doesn't need Axl to be relevant outside of Guns. It's unfortunate and one of the few cases where I believe we won't see a reunion ever happen.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

They'll induct him anyway though right? 

Then he'll still be the worst singer 'in the hall'.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If you read between the lines of what he is saying. It is becoming clear, to me at least, that he told someone there that Guns and Roses, the current Guns and Roses would show up there to collect the honor. In other words he is saying that the band is still active and the current members of the band should be accepting the award. He is saying , yeah, let the others have their due for those years but if you want Guns and Roses to put on a show or take the stage then here we are.
> 
> Obviously nobody is buying that


Maybe I'm reading it the wrong way but this quote to me says it all:



> Taking into consideration the history of Guns N’ Roses, those who plan to attend along with those the Hall for reasons of their own, have chosen to include in “our” induction (that for the record are decisions I don’t agree with, support or feel the Hall has any right to make)


Just my take on it but I believe he's stating that the current lineup of Guns N' Roses should be the only one's being inducted. Meaning former members like Slash, Adler, Izzy, Duff etc. should only be inducted on their own solo material and not under the Guns banner.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Morkolo said:


> Maybe I'm reading it the wrong way but this quote to me says it all:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my take on it but I believe he's stating that the current lineup of Guns N' Roses should be the only one's being inducted. Meaning former members like Slash, Adler, Izzy, Duff etc. should only be inducted on their own solo material and not under the Guns banner.


Thats kind of where I am coming from. He says in his ramble that he does not want to take anything away from the members during the Appetite days.... but without coming right out and saying it, he is saying `hey, we are Guns and Roses`meaning the current lineup. Someòne at the HOF is saying `we don`t want the tribute band


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats kind of where I am coming from. He says in his ramble that he does not want to take anything away from the members during the Appetite days.... but without coming right out and saying it, he is saying `hey, we are Guns and Roses`meaning the current lineup. Someòne at the HOF is saying `we don`t want the tribute band


Exactly. 

Honestly I don't know why Axl is so hung up on the G&R banner. Its a whole new band he has now. If it were me I'd call it something else just to avoid the inevitable comparisons. I'm not a fan of Chinese Democracy but if instead of calling it the new G&R album he called it the new Axl album I probably would have give it more of a chance. Like all great bands Guns was the sound of Slash, Duff, Axl and Adler and Izzy jammin. Axl plus four other guys is........well....... the singer from G&R and four other guys.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Didn't Metallica get inducted right after they replaced their bass player and then showed up with the new lineup? I'm too lazy to check the facts, but I vaguely remember that that's what happened.

EDIT: Checked it after all. Looks like both bass players still alive made it to the RNRHOF ceremony.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Someòne at the HOF is saying `we don`t want the tribute band


I love that. I wish someone would tell Axl that he 'kinda looks like' the original singer.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Someòne at the HOF is saying `we don`t want the tribute band


SO true...Axl basically made the most expensive tribute band around. Would it be Zepplin with only Page or just Plant?....Ac-Dc with only Angus?...no, it would'nt be. So why would it be any different with GnR?...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> SO true...Axl basically made the most expensive tribute band around. Would it be Zepplin with only Page or just Plant?....Ac-Dc with only Angus?...no, it would'nt be. So why would it be any different with GnR?...


Well, other than one or two tracks of that new album what songs are they playing at these concerts. It's all the original lineup. Would be different if slash slash and those guys were on may be the first two and then these guys took over. But all Rose has done with this new band is tour


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edite d again


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rose is the reason I can't listen to Guns and Roses.

The music is ok. 

The guitar playing is great.

The singing Sucks, and not just in a vague sort of way.

It brings "suck" to a whole new level.

The irony is that the RRHOS and Rose were meant for each other.

Neither has more credibility than the other.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

And here is how it turned out.

Original Guns N' Roses Members -- Screw Axl Rose ... We Got a NEW Singer | TMZ.com

[video=youtube;ovPlclqWeRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovPlclqWeRw[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Meh, didn't really think that was much less of a 'cover band' than what Axl's doing. Myles is an OK singer, but pretty dead as a performer. Who was on 2nd guitar, was it Izzy? **edit, I know it wasn't but still don't know who it was even after googloogling.

Slash on a goldtop? for shame!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Destropiate said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Honestly I don't know why Axl is so hung up on the G&R banner.


beacuse he knows that the name Axl Rose = Tool (no offence to Maynard)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He knows he doesn't need no RRHOF. He's Axl F-ing Rose. He is his own HOF. Not only does he know that his sh*t doesn't stink, but that it smells like his last name.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

keto said:


> Meh, didn't really think that was much less of a 'cover band' than what Axl's doing. Myles is an OK singer, but pretty dead as a performer. Who was on 2nd guitar, was it Izzy? **edit, I know it wasn't but still don't know who it was even after googloogling.
> 
> Slash on a goldtop? for shame!


That's Gilby Clarke he replaced Izzy when Izzy quit the band due to frustrations with a certain lead singer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> That's Gilby Clarke he replaced Izzy when Izzy quit the band due to frustrations with a certain lead singer.


Right, forgot about him - knew he'd been Izzy's replacement. Thanks.


----------

